# How about this for Carrying Concealed?



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.andrewsleather.com/firepower.htm

A couple of days ago someone mentioned packing something that hits like a 10 ga. This seems to come pretty close! :smt033


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> http://www.andrewsleather.com/firepower.htm
> 
> A couple of days ago someone mentioned packing something that hits like a 10 ga. This seems to come pretty close! :smt033


It looks fabulous with the mustache and sunglasses.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use a Andrews holster daily just not that one. :smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt107 :smt107


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

:anim_lol: So _that's_ what those guys who wear trenchcoats in the summer are carrying!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Just what I need for the summer in Arizona.

tumbleweed


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

dosborn said:


> It looks fabulous with the mustache and sunglasses.:mrgreen:


Is that Inspector Clouseau?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Is that Inspector Clouseau?


Or one of the Beastie Boys.:mrgreen:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

